# Wet/Dry filter



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I recently obtained a Tenecor simplicity plus aquarium. I have never used a wet/dry system before. Would this type of filter enable me to grow plants? If it is then do I hook the co2 line to the air intake line atop the bioballs? Tenecor.com shows the wet/dry system. The tank is a 50 or 60 gallon show tank I think. If growing is not an option, I may just have to switch to salt. How much wattage you people think i need for this tank its a 35L(left to right) 19H 17.5W(front to back)?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Wet dry systems normally outgas the co2 so it's not ideal.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Are you saying this from experience or from what you have read?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Read. Isn't the whole point of the wet dry system to get o2 into it to get bacteria to grow anyways?

You could probably still use it though, but it won't be great for your co2 levels.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

You wont have a major problem. It will degas the co2 a lot quicker therefore you will use more co2. Try sealing the it as many other members have. This keeps the lose to a minimum and also acts as a large reactor.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Seal what?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

seal up the filter so no O2 goes it, and the co2 will be able to stay.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

How is that possible because the water splashes over the bioballs, then out the out-take.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Can you seal the chamber the bioballs are in.


----------



## Kurt Reinhart (Mar 4, 2003)

If you look at other posts you'll see suggestions for modifications of the overflows to reduce CO2 degasing and to also modify the wet/dry part. You should be able to modify it into a wet/mechanical filter that will reduce the 02 available to the bacteria and reduce the CO2 lose.

The whole containing thing might work but I think it is mostly rumor without much evidence beyond testimonials. Gases rapidly diffuse through air (browniane (spelling?) movement). So even a small leak & the CO2 levels in your enclosed area will equal those outside the enclosed area.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I have been running the Eheim Wet/Dry on a CO2 tank for a long time and i would say that the outgassing is partly exaggerated, i have not been able to tell that i have had more or less CO2 usage with or without the Eheim Wet/Dry filter (the plant mass will affect this a lot more).
Of course this will also be depending on the Wet/Dry design.


----------

